# MEI - Meteoric Resources



## Trader Paul (29 June 2008)

Hi folks,

MEI ..... a confirmed morning star last week and a
positive time cycle early this week, should be
enough to keep this one moving upwards, though
some more volume would be nice ... !~!

Updated MEI chart, at:

http://forum.incrediblecharts.com/messages/8/meiupdate27062008-1626431.pdf

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## Whiskers (1 August 2008)

Good find Trader Paul.

Actually, I tried out my new found EW knowledge and came up with a multi wave low at that exact point of the morning star, which I like on it's own as a good reversal signal.

*Potential to be another significant Iron Ore player.*

Plus some interesting Gold, Copper and Nickel prospects.

I got a few at 7 cents. 

With more results in soon, and some calming of the overall markets it should see some good activity in the coming weeks.



> QUARTERLY REPORT
> For the Quarter Ended 30 June 2008
> ______________________________________________________________
> *SUMMARY*​
> ...


----------



## Whiskers (15 August 2008)

Hey trader paul, I find it interesting that the only two of us posting any interest in this one use cycle analysis.

I've just added EW to my cycle kit bag and it tends to confirm my view that MEI is most likely a sleeping giant.

According to my analysis it has done enough to complete a significant primary cycle... a Flat corrective wave. 

There are two probable scenerios as far as I can see. Firstly if this is a larger degree wave *A* of a continuing corrective Flat, then the next wave almost certainly has to be a sharp wave *B* up to at least 25 cents.

Secondly, if it's a wave *1* if a larger degree Diagonal Triangle (impulsive) the next wave *2* must also be a sharp wave up to at least 14 cents.

So from what I can see this pattern has just about run it's course and something has to give fairly soon.

Weekly MEI chart from listing.


----------



## Whiskers (26 March 2009)

From the latest ASX release...



> *OUTSTANDING GOLD TARGET AT WEBB,
> WEST ARUNTA, WA.*​_________________________________________________________
> *HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> ...




Well, I guess I was roughly right above... so long as one didn't have to hold one's breath for too long, since I went under water for awhile... but showing a nice profit now on some decent volume.

Hmmm... that's a huge gold and multi element anomaly including copper, tin and uranium... which MEI say is theirs, although not firmly in their hands yet... but I wonder if it may still be a boomer in this enviornment.


----------



## Holy Roly (30 March 2009)

Greetings 

Could someone explain the chart, and in particular the analysis of it to no Tech Heads like myself. 

My compliments on the pretty chart, but other than seeing a downward trend, I know little of upward indicators that might be hidden in the data.

I much prefer to look at assets, projects, and announcements... but if someone can educate me more then I would be grateful.

Note: trying to get to 10 posts


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2009)

Holy Roly said:


> Greetings
> 
> Could someone explain the chart, and in particular the analysis of it to no Tech Heads like myself.
> 
> ...



Initially, just look for the overall trend and then trends within. ie, very simply, up or down, or sideways. Start then understanding support and resistance and what you can generally expect when stocks bump up against these points. This site is a good place to start for free self education. http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school After you've got a handle on that proceed!


----------



## Holy Roly (30 March 2009)

Thanks Kennas 

Are you a Tech Head yourself, or you also prefer to investor / trade, based on fundamentals? 

I feel in prefer fundamentals because I feel a bit silly to invest purely based on other investors and traders decisions on buying and selling. It could even get to the point that if too many Tech Heads are out there that they are just playing off each others decisions and that no one is truly interested in the company as an investment, but just interested in its chart.


----------



## Sean K (30 March 2009)

Holy Roly said:


> Thanks Kennas
> 
> Are you a Tech Head yourself, or you also prefer to investor / trade, based on fundamentals?
> 
> I feel in prefer fundamentals because I feel a bit silly to invest purely based on other investors and traders decisions on buying and selling. It could even get to the point that if too many Tech Heads are out there that they are just playing off each others decisions and that no one is truly interested in the company as an investment, but just interested in its chart.



I'm not sure what I am. I think a fundatechnalist probably. Good at neither but combine to make a living out of this game somehow. Good luck with getting to 10 posts!


----------



## Whiskers (9 September 2009)

Holy Roly said:


> Greetings
> 
> Could someone explain the chart, and in particular the analysis of it to no Tech Heads like myself.




Hi Holy Roly

Yeah, stick with kennas advice. That's just my ramblings with some trend lines and trying to get an EW count going. 

I'm also probably more of a fundamentalist, but like to use the charts to try to fine tune my entry and exit points.

I like the way it's going atm and would love to see some positive exploration results from the vast areas they have soon, to really boot them along a bit.


----------



## Whiskers (23 September 2009)

Poised to make a new high... provided gold and metal prices continue to hold up.

With the benifit of hindsight I wish I'd 'speculated' a larger chunk of my portfolio on this one at my entry of 7 cents, as it seems to have more blue sky than a hot Queensland summers day.


----------



## Whiskers (16 November 2009)

Interesting juncture here.

If I'm right this should bounce nicely off support and the trendline with the strength of gold and the amount of blue sky in their prospects.

Resisted temptation to sell on previous rally. Interested to see where the next will take it.


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

MC - $3.2m
SP - 3.6c
Shares - 85m (27m Partly paid)
Options - NQ
Cash - $1.1m

*BARKLEY (Meteoric mostly 100%)*
A moving loop electromagnetic (EM) survey is being carried out over a 1.6kmlong gravity ridge and geochemical target at Bluebird, about 30km east of Tennant Creek, NT. The EM survey is designed to identify conductors associated with high-grade Tennant Creek style copper-gold mineralisation. The gravity target comprises a pronounced gravity ridge interpreted to be associated with hematite ironstone or hematite alteration.
The gravity ridge extends into an aboriginal site exclusion zone where historical drilling of outcropping ironstones is reported to have intersected high grade gold mineralisation with a best intersection of 3m @ 43.2g/t Au, confirming the prospectivity of this trend.
Previous RAB drilling by Meteoric on a 600m-long copper anomaly intersected 8m @ 1.0% Cu and 0.26g/t Au from 72m to end of hole. The geochemical anomaly remains open along strike to the east. Any conductors identified by the EM survey will provide specific drilling targets for high value copper-gold mineralisation. Meteoric holds 100% of the Barkly exploration licence with the exception of a 30% interest held by Emmerson Resources over nine mineral leases within the exclusion zone and over a single sub block of the exploration licence situated several kilometres to the south of Bluebird.

*TIBOOBURRA (Meteoric 51%)*
As previously reported, Meteoric Resources has earned a 51% interest in three exploration licences at Tibooburra, situated about 300km north of Broken Hill, NSW. Awati Resources Pty Ltd holds the remaining 49% interest. Two of the tenements cover a 40km strike length of the New Bendigo fault system where associated gold mineralisation has been identified at the New Bendigo and Kink prospects. During the past year RAB drilling by Meteoric intersected several zones of gold mineralisation including 20m @ 5.2g/t Au from 8m at New Bendigo and 12m @ 0.3g/t from 12m (to end of hole) at Kink. A programme of RC drilling has been designed to follow up these results and test the mineralisation at depth.
Following a review of the RAB drilling results, Meteoric has elected to cease sole funding and form a contributing joint venture under which terms Awati Resources may elect to contribute or dilute its interest. A draft joint venture agreement has been prepared and is currently under consideration by Awati. The planned RC drilling programme has been deferred pending finalisation of the joint venture agreement.

*COORARA (Meteoric 100%)*
Meteoric holds a 40km strike length of banded iron formations in the South Yilgarn iron province within trucking distance of the multi-user Trans Australian Railway. The iron formations have demonstrated potential for both goethite-hematite and magnetite as indicated from Meteorics’ limited drilling to date. Discussions are in progress with interested parties with the aim of accelerating the evaluation of these iron formations.
*
ROBINSON RANGE (Meteoric 100%)*
Drilling targets on goethite-hematite outcrops with direct shipping ore (DSO) potential have been identified on a sequence of folded Proteozoic banded iron formations in the Mid West iron province some 70km from a proposed rail head at Jack Hills. Negotiations are continuing with the legal representative of the traditional owners regarding the commercial terms to apply to heritage surveys over this area, however agreement has yet to be reached. In the meantime Meteoric is seeking expressions of interest regarding the divesting of this project or accelerating the evaluation of the iron formations where sampling by the Geological Survey of WA has indicated ore-grade outcrops.
*
WILTHORPE (Meteoric 90%)*
As previously reported, a 61,000oz gold resource has been identified at Harrods Central and Harrods South with potential extensions between these two deposits. Meteoric is seeking expressions of interest for the purchase of this resource.
*
WEBB IOCG Targets (Meteoric previously 70%)*
Following a review of these iron oxide-copper-gold (IOCG) targets and considering the lack of progress in reaching terms for aboriginal heritage surveys over two of the targets, Meteoric and its joint venturer Beadell Resources have surrendered these tenements.

*WEBB Kimberlite Targets (Meteoric 100% or right to acquire 90%)*
Meteoric holds, or has rights to acquire 90% of, tenements covering a group of more than 50 discrete circular magnetic anomalies in the West Australian region of WA. The magnetic anomalies are consistent in shape, size and amplitude with those associated with some kimberlite and lamproite pipes (being sources of diamonds) in Archean cratons and Proterozoic mobile belts. The magnetic targets may reflect a kimberlite or lamproite pipe field in an area of extensive windblown sand cover.
Meteoric has reached an agreement in principle for diamond explorer GeoCrystal Limited to earn up to 70% of Meteoric’s interest by sole funding exploration, subject to GeoCrystal listing on ASX prior to December 2012. A joint venture agreement is in preparation.

*GOLDEN VALLEY (Meteoric 90%)*
Previous RC drilling by Meteoric on the Rutherfords Find prospect intersected gold mineralisation over a 250m strike length with a best intersection of 4m @ 10.1g/t Au from 71m. Meteoric is seeking expressions of interest for the purchase of this gold project.
*
UNALY HILL SOUTH (Meteoric 100%, diluting)*
Meteorics’ Unaly Hill South exploration licence covers a 2km strike length of the Atley Igneous Complex, a layered mafic intrusion containing vanadium-bearing magnetite horizons similar to the nearby Windimirra Complex currently in development. Black Ridge Mining may earn up to a 70% interest by sole funding exploration. No activity was reported during the quarter.
*
WARREGO (Meteoric 100%, diluting)*
As previously reported, Sipa Resources completed a 1,636 line-km high resolution aeromagnetic and radiometric survey on Meteoric’s tenements near the old Warrego copper-gold mine near Tennant Creek, NT. Interpretation of the survey results is currently in progres


----------



## Anmar (3 August 2013)

Meteoric Resources announces a new Kimberlite find in Gibson Desert:

"Tom Reddicliffe, GeoCrystal’s technical manager of the Webb Diamond JV, and
former Australian exploration manager of Ashton Mining who is credited with the
discovery of the diamond-bearing Merlin kimberlite field in 1993 in the Northern
Territory of Australia, said "We are thrilled about this discovery, as there has not
been a major kimberlite field discovery in Australia for more than twenty years
and initial indications are that it has potential to be a large field compared with
other kimberlite fields around the world. Of course it is early days and there is
much painstaking work to be done to test all of the targets and to assess the
diamond potential of this field but we are very encouraged by these early
results.”


----------



## Ann (21 March 2019)

Could this be the bottom for MEI? 

*Meteoric Resources shoulders into prime Brazilian gold territory with Juruena and Novo Astro acquisitions*

_Cobalt explorer Meteoric Resources (ASX: MEI) has shouldered into Brazil’s gold sector after entering a binding agreement to acquire the Juruena and Novo Astro gold projects from Crusader Resources (ASX: CAS). 

Located in central Brazil’s Mato Grosso state, the projects cover a combined area of 770 square kilometres in the Alta Floresta Belt, which hosts operations from major miners including Anglo American and Vale.


Speaking with Small Caps, Meteoric managing director Dr Andrew Tunks said he was “very excited” by the Juruena and Novo Astra acquisitions after scrutinising many potential projects across the globe over the last 12 months. More...
_
The stock is up 7.69% as I post, on yesterdays chart.


----------



## Ann (15 April 2019)

*Meteoric Resources seals Brazilian gold acquisition*

The market appeared to like this news MEI up 8.33% today.
_
Meteoric Resources (ASX: MEI) has executed a share sale agreement with Crusader Resources (ASX: CAS) for the purchase of the Juruena and Novo Astro gold projects in Brazil.


Last month, Meteoric announced it was acquiring the gold assets from Crusader for a total of $3 million, split into various cash and share milestone payments.


Once the acquisition has been completed, Meteoric will immediately pay $1 million in cash and 50 million shares, which will be escrowed for 12 months.


The remaining cash and shares will be handed over upon reaching various milestones. More..._


----------



## investtrader (3 June 2019)

Breaking out of a long term base ... hence my pick for June19 competition


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 June 2019)

Has been going up quite nicely but ran out of go this week, closing at the same price as the previous week 2.3c

Overall the trend still looks to be up though.


----------



## greggles (27 June 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Has been going up quite nicely but ran out of go this week, closing at the same price as the previous week 2.3c
> 
> Overall the trend still looks to be up though.




It briefly dipped below 2c last week but has clawed its way back this week and is currently trading at 2.3c.

News on Monday that MEI has signed a contract with Brazil's largest drilling Company GEOSOL to carry out its maiden diamond drilling program on the Company's 100% owned Juruena Gold Project has given its share price a bit of a boost. It is anticipated that the drill rig and equipment will arrive onsite shortly with drilling to commence in July.

We may see a little more in the way of short term share price gains as supply starts to dry up a little as drilling commences. I reckon we'll get a little closer to 3c in the coming weeks.


----------



## investtrader (29 June 2019)

MEI continues to trend on the weekly chart. Still a risk that it breaks down, but happy to hold for this month's stock tip comp.


----------



## greggles (4 October 2019)

Since the end of June, MEI has continued its slow, steady climb north with a number of new developments since then.

1. Drilling commenced at its 100% owned Juruena Gold Project in Brazil on 22 July with its maiden drill hole JUDD001 intersecting significant visible gold. On 18 September the first results were announced with the first two holes having intersected bonanza grades:

JUDD001 20.6m @ 94.9 g/t Au from 96.8m
Including 3.65m @ 508.4 g/t from 107.5m

JUDD002 1.1m @ 22.68 g/t Au from 41.2m 
And 4.5m @ 6.20 g/t Au from 46.6m
2. In August, the company raised $2.7 million (before costs) through the issue of 84,375,000 new shares at an issue price of 3.2c per share to fund an accelerated and expanded drilling exploration program at its 100% owned Juruena and Novo Astro Gold Projects.

3. Diamond drilling commenced this week at the company's 100% owned Novo Astro Gold Project in Brazil. A 21-hole drilling program is planned.

Diamond drilling at Juruena has continued to progress and assay results from holes JUDD03 –JUDD08 are expected by mid-October.

All things considered, it has been a very good few months for MEI and there looks to be plenty of news flow to come. This is one I regret not taking a position in, but hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## barney (9 October 2019)

greggles said:


> Since the end of June, MEI has continued its slow, steady climb north with a number of new developments since then.
> 
> JUDD001 20.6m @ 94.9 g/t Au from 96.8m
> 
> ...






Chunky intercept  be nice if they can replicate those results on a wider strike.  Results from Holes 3 to 8 should be close.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 February 2021)

Chart looks great up until the start of the year.
Some drilling started recently.
Hard to tell these days how long to anticipate results with labs backed up, however it does look like may be into something decent.
Why else would you drill 1.2km deep holes. One to watch I speculate. Not held.


----------



## greggles (24 June 2021)

Is the bottom in for MEI? Nice gap up reversal today after the below announcement was released to the market. Good volume too.


----------



## frugal.rock (9 February 2022)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 
9 FEBRUARY 2022 

Additional Metallurgical Test-work Confirms Exceptional Gold Recoveries at
Butchers Creek 

Key Highlights

 Continued test-work demonstrates straightforward non-refractory metallurgical ore characteristics, with a likely processing route incorporating a simple industry standard CIL cyanide leach plant 

 Whole of ore leaching achieved a gold dissolution of 95-96% after only 24 hours leach time 

 Physical characteristics indicate a soft to medium hardness which is readily amenable to conventional comminution (crushing) equipment 

 Akin to Composite #1, the results from Composite #2 confirm a simplified flowsheet requiring either a potential low-cost treatment facility or ore which is also amenable to toll treatment


----------



## greggles (9 February 2022)

June 2021 definitely wasn't the bottom for MEI... but perhaps it is now? Nice announcement.


----------

